
Ask HN: Building spreadsheets for the mobile era, is it worthwhile? - itsyogesh
I have been thinking about a spreadsheets like app that gives you a minimal but required functionality with an ability to share built in. Consider a monthly spends you want to keep, or the say a list of things (along with their prices) you bought for a shared home and you want to share it with your room mates. I think having a excel spreadsheet might solve this for you, but its too cumbersome. Even though there are apps that track specific things like monthly spend (through sms) or split bills, I guess I need something a little more generic where I could keep track of everything. Do you feel it&#x27;s an overkill, or building something actually might help someone.
======
sebst
Well, I did in fact think about a "keep track of everything approach" quite
often.

To me, this is basically what Evernote and the likes promise but fail to
deliver because of missing semantics (and "calculations"). Airtable.com might
come close to this, though.

However, I believe this is still an unsolved problem.

------
tboyd47
I would love to have an app like this. My bank has online tools that do this
but they're very shoddy and annoying to use. If there was an app that had
integration into my bank so it could import & categorize all my purchases, I
would definitely use it. Would I pay for it, not sure.

